# Syndicate Kustoms Drift Spoiler on B13?



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

I have talked to Mike from SKZ and he says it can be done, I just want to know if anyone has tried it. Here is the wing by the way-

http://syndicatekustomz.com/products/products.php?cat=1&item=7










He says I will have to drill new holes, which I won't mind doing, I just want to know if it will fit the same on a B13 as it does on a B14 (mostly the width is what I'm concerned about).


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

it may or may not... the sides curve down to the quarter panel. the shape is defintely for a 200sx... as the sides dont clear my sentra trunk so closes right against the paint.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

You own one? Or is it on a B14? Anyways you could get thicker mounting tape so it doesn't hit the paint.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

yah i did use the mounting tape, then when i repainted my car i forgot bout it and boom. oh well just a warning but results do vary


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

im sorry but that would look TERRIBLE on a B13. the thing is huge!

mike i love ya, and everything you do.......but :waving:


----------

